# best Lavender essential oil?



## anneh (Aug 1, 2010)

I make CP soap and would like to know which kind of Lavender eo would be best for soaps. I have been using NOW eo that I can buy locally and it just doesn't hold up for long in the soap. Would Lavender 40/42 be best and if so where is the best source for it? Thanks anneh


----------



## carebear (Aug 1, 2010)

A lot of people use the 40/42 - it's cheap and strong.  but I don't like it - I use Bulgarian in soap.

In lotion I prefer French.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 1, 2010)

For therapeutic value High Alpine is considered the best, Bulgarian is also considered extremely good.  As the price goes down so does the quality.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't like the 40/42 either for everyday use - it stings my nose. It's not so bad in soap though, and is cheap...


----------



## Lindy (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm actually trying another supplier for higher quality EO's and I ordered 40/42 and High Alpine to see the difference for myself.


----------



## ToniD (Aug 2, 2010)

I didn't like the NOW.    I have not tried the 40/42, but I found that in soap I do like the lavandin.


----------



## anneh (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you all for responding. Toni may I ask where you get the Lavendin from and also Lindy which 40/42 are you trying? I did make some soap last night and had found some Rainbow Meadows 40/42, its been many years since I used their products so not sure if still a good source. Thanks again for help anneh


----------



## Lindy (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm buying from Oshun Supply in Salmon Arm BC.  Their prices are higher than most soap suppliers but I am looking for therapeutic grade...

http://www.oshun.bc.ca/


----------



## ToniD (Aug 2, 2010)

I got it from Camden Grey.   I just placed an order and got Lavandin 8 oz for 16.50    and 2 oz of french for 14.50.    

The 8 oz will come in a plastic bottle and need to be repackaged.   The other will come in amber glass (fine print, unless they run out of them)

I have not ordered the french from them before and so I am not sure how it is.


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 11, 2010)

Just keep in mind that Lavandin is not true lavender.  It is a hybrid Essential oil from a plant that has been crossed with Spike Lavender(a harsh lavender), and True Lavender that has roots in France.

It was crossed in this way so that it can grow in altitudes of 1000 ft or higher, and be easy to harvest.  It is highly antiseptic, antibacterial, and anti-fungal.  It cannot be substituted in place of lavender.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 12, 2010)

Lavendin is fine if you are just going for fragrance - keep the french for therapeutic blends.

I bought Bulgariun (I had thought I had ordered High Alpine but obviously I cheaped out) and go the 40/20.  Big difference in fragrance...... I'm keeping the Bulgarian for therapeutic blends.....


----------

